

Google sampled my voice and all I got was this lousy T-shirt - friism
http://friism.com/google-sampled-my-voice-and-all-i-got-was-this-lousy-t-shirt

======
kbob
Circa 1993 the speech recognition team at Apple was giving out T-shirts to
their volunteers. On the front, there was a nice scene of an island lagoon
with palm trees. The text read, "I helped Apple recognize speech."

The back showed the same scene, but with trash strewn about. The caption: "I
helped Apple wreck a nice beach."

<http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/W7XJhGme1hC7fNct3Lpepg>

